# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Ncstudio mất thanh menu . Cần giúp đỡ

## tuanhang

Chào cả nhà !
cntudio của mình chọn full màn hình mà không biết lấy lại menu chỗ nào . Rất mong anh em giúp đỡ 
trân trọng.

----------


## hoangson

Bạn nhấn phím Ctrl + Enter

----------

